# Driveway Sealer Estimate



## meo814

one of my past customers wants me to seal her driveway...it is in good condition, no cracks or anything.....although i have done this in my own home one time, i dont have a clue as to how to estimate this job.....i dont rmember how long it took me whn i did mine, not to mention the interuptions (kids) that made me have to keep stopping.....i know what the materials will cost me, but dont know what the "going rate" is for somthing like this.....anyone have any suggestions


----------



## slickshift

Well, first you need one of these:









Then maybe you could consider charging "The Going Rate"

Seriously, you are talking a DIY quality driveway sealing with that "out of the fiver" stuff, and if you are even considering charging for applying that, then what the professional driveway sealers are charging in your area, and how long a pro would take to do the job, has very little in common with what you should be charging and how long it would take you

I'd suggest handing it off to a professional asphalt sealer


----------



## meo814

point taken :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Wing 54

Guess and take it time 2 or 3.


:001_unsure:


----------



## Corso's Coatings

I wouldnt say working out of five gallon buckets for small driveways would be a problem...I squeegee alot of work...Ive even done parking lots...there is ZERO overspray...and no complaints :thumbup:


----------



## Dmax Consulting

Meo,

If you have the right tools, you can charge about $1 or so per sq ft and make money. If you have a hydroscrubber and a good pressure washer you can finish 1000 sq ft in less than two hours. Sherwin Williams has two new water repellents that are super easy to use and work tremendously well. These products are a 40% siliane and a 7% siloxane. You can use them on any kind of masonry - concrete, brick, stone, stucco, block. No asphalt. They don't change the appearance of the surface either. You can apply this with brushes, rollers, airless sprayer and even a pump sprayer. They wont mar glass or flasing either. You just spray on and leave it. easy. The silane is much stronger but it costs more, contains high VOCs, and can hurt plants. The siloxane has zero VOCs and is "green friendly"


----------



## Formulator

meo814 said:


> one of my past customers wants me to seal her driveway...it is in good condition, no cracks or anything.....although i have done this in my own home one time, i dont have a clue as to how to estimate this job.....i dont rmember how long it took me whn i did mine, not to mention the interuptions (kids) that made me have to keep stopping.....i know what the materials will cost me, but dont know what the "going rate" is for somthing like this.....anyone have any suggestions


 
We're actually doing testing on these products right now. My best assessment right now is that Gardner Gilsonite is a very good product for this type of project, but of course, that is simply my guess based on what I think. (We're looking at like 30 of them and our parking lot is a mess!) Make sure that it will be suitable for your needs first though!


----------



## Wolverine

I see that no one has asked what the driveway is made of... which matters... Did I miss that? Is it concrete... It seems like we are assuming that it is...


----------



## Formulator

Wolverine said:


> I see that no one has asked what the driveway is made of... which matters... Did I miss that? Is it concrete... It seems like we are assuming that it is...


 
Good call. I assumed it was an asphalt driveway.


----------



## Corso's Coatings

Dmax Consulting said:


> Meo,
> 
> If you have the right tools, you can charge about $1 or so per sq ft and make money. If you have a hydroscrubber and a good pressure washer you can finish 1000 sq ft in less than two hours. Sherwin Williams has two new water repellents that are super easy to use and work tremendously well. These products are a 40% siliane and a 7% siloxane. You can use them on any kind of masonry - concrete, brick, stone, stucco, block. No asphalt. They don't change the appearance of the surface either. You can apply this with brushes, rollers, airless sprayer and even a pump sprayer. They wont mar glass or flasing either. You just spray on and leave it. easy. The silane is much stronger but it costs more, contains high VOCs, and can hurt plants. The siloxane has zero VOCs and is "green friendly"


$1 a sq. ft.? Assuming its an asphalt driveway...youll be pressed to get .25 a sq....for $1.50-1.75 they can get an asphalt resurface


----------



## painttofish

leave driveway sealing to driveway sealers. Paint things that you know how to paint. Go for girls you can get......Nuff said!


----------

